# انيماشن لتعليم مبادئ الهيدروليك من شركة Komatsu



## kimo4u2000 (5 أبريل 2007)

دي أسطوانة بتوضح مبادئ الدوائر الهيدروليكية بالانيماشن من شركة Komatsu وحجمها صغير بعد ضغطها 28.1 ميجا وبعد فك الضغط 57.4 ميجا و دي صورتين لمحتويات الاسطوانة وشكل الشرح














للتحميل أضغط هنا

باسورد فتح الملف


```
www.fokakmeny.com
```
​


----------



## marine_eng (5 أبريل 2007)

the link not working


----------



## kimo4u2000 (5 أبريل 2007)

أخي marine_eng دخلت الان علي اللنك وشغال تمام وفي 23 واحد حملوة
اضغط علي Request Download Link بعد كدة استني يحمل صفحة التحميل 
وفي يمين الشاشة فوق جنب اعلانات جوجل هتلاقي اللنك و تحتة حجم الملف وعدد اللي حملوة


----------



## kimo4u2000 (5 أبريل 2007)

ده لنك لتحميل نفس الملف من موقع رابد شير للي عنده مشاكل مع الموقع الأول
http://rapidshare.com/files/24495339/Hydraulics.rar


----------



## marine_eng (5 أبريل 2007)

thx for rapidshare link its working but the other no


----------



## بهاءالدين (6 أبريل 2007)

تسلم ايدك يا كيمو وجارى التحميل


----------



## Abdel-Naser (6 أبريل 2007)

thanks kimo


----------



## علي الحجامي (6 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك اخي (كيمو) على هذا الرابط والتحميل جارى انشاء الله تحياتي لكل المهندسين .
شششششششششششششششششششششووووووووكككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (6 أبريل 2007)

العفو يا جماعة وشكرا علي ردودكم الطيبة


----------



## الطموني (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

انا متخصص فى المعدات الثقيلة


----------



## عبدالكريم محمد (6 أبريل 2007)

يا اخواني اريد معلومات عن Trasmision
في المعدات الثقيله


----------



## matrix_ (7 أبريل 2007)

الف الف الف شكر علي الملف 
وكنت عاوز اشكرك علي الموقع الجميل اللي واضع علية الملف

الموقع جميل وبيدعب التكميل
الف الف الف شكر يا معلم


----------



## kimo4u2000 (7 أبريل 2007)

العفو أخي الطموني
العفو يا باشا ونورت الموضوع يا أخ matrix_ وفعلا الموقع ده ممتاز ورابد شير دلوقتي بقي كويس برضة بعد ما شالوا منة الانتظار الممل


----------



## العرندس (7 أبريل 2007)

جزيت خيرا .. جاري التحميل


----------



## kimo4u2000 (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك أخي العرندس علي ردك الطيب اتمني ان يعجبك الملف وقريبا بأذن الله سأقوم برفع المزيد من المواد التعليمية في الHydraulics


----------



## محمودفرحات (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس يا محترم وأكثر من امثالك من الاخوة النافعين لغيرهم فى وقت قلت فيه تلك النوعية. وبأنتظار المزيد


----------



## kimo4u2000 (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك اخ محمود فرحات واتمني ان تنتفع بها


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير وارجو مزيدا من هذه النوعيه من الملفات فى نفس التخصص وان كان لديك اى شئ بخصوص مولدات كوماتسو اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## islam2a (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المجهود والافادة


----------



## kimo4u2000 (9 أبريل 2007)

عفوا اخواني الكرام وكما وعدتكم تجدون علي الرابط التالي ملف انيماشن خاص بانواع المضخات المختلفة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=50898


----------



## غسان ميدة (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا صديقي بارك الله فيك


----------



## kimo4u2000 (10 أبريل 2007)

العفو أخ غسان وشكرا لك علي ردك الطيب


----------



## علي لب (15 أبريل 2007)

1000000000000 شكر لك 

رزقك الله الصحه والعافيه


----------



## islam88 (15 أبريل 2007)

thanks you man


----------



## the lord (15 أبريل 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## kimo4u2000 (17 أبريل 2007)

العفو يا جماعة وبكرة هبدا باذن الله رفع الملف الجديد اتمني من الله ان تستفيدوا بما رفعت


----------



## شكشكة (17 أبريل 2007)

شكور وما قصرت وارجو ان تتكلمو عن النيوماتيك


----------



## الجدى (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ً يا زميلنا العزيز على هذا المجهود و نرجو المزيد و المزيد و حيث أن علم الهيدروليك علم متسع نرجو إلقاء الضوء على كل مكوناته و حساباتهو....... بهذه الطريقة الجميله 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م شريف (18 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا


----------



## mohamed rafeek (19 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى


----------



## kimo4u2000 (20 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا وربنا ينفعنا بالعلم


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاكم خيرا سلمت يداك


----------



## اشرف محمد محمد (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خير اهل العلم


----------



## اشرف محمد محمد (21 أبريل 2007)

الصراحة العلم نور
وربنا يزد امة محمد نور


----------



## islam88 (22 أبريل 2007)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng.tifa (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا رجاله بس انا عاوز اعمل فكرة مبسطة عن انواع التربينات عملى


----------



## الجدى (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ً شكرا ً و شكرا ً 

و نرجو المزيد


----------



## kimo4u2000 (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير علي ردودكم الطيبة واتمني من الله ان تنتفعوا بما قدمت


----------



## المهندس حسام 1234 (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أخي كيمو جزاك اللبه كل خير


----------



## kimo4u2000 (24 أبريل 2007)

العفو مهندس حسام


----------



## الجعدل (24 أبريل 2007)

ده لنك لتحميل نفس الملف من موقع رابد شير للي عنده مشاكل مع الموقع الأول
http://rapidshare.com/files/24495339/Hydraulics.rar


----------



## م.حمام (25 أبريل 2007)

الله ينور عليك يا كيمو مافيش اس هل من كدة :1:


----------



## باحث جديد (25 أبريل 2007)

لو سمحتم حد يقولى على ابلسورد لفتح الملف


----------



## الجدى (25 أبريل 2007)

باحث جديد قال:


> لو سمحتم حد يقولى على ابلسورد لفتح الملف


*****************************************************************************
الرقم السرى كان مذكور سابقا من الاخ الفاضل المشارك بالبرنامج و هو 

www.fokakmeny.com
هذا هو الرقم السرى


----------



## kimo4u2000 (25 أبريل 2007)

العفو يا جماعة وشكرا لك اخي محمد طلعت علي مساعدة الاخ بكلمة السر
والاسطوانة الثالثة في مجال الدوائر الهيدروليكية تجدونها علي الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51766


----------



## الجدى (26 أبريل 2007)

kimo4u2000 قال:


> العفو يا جماعة وشكرا لك اخي محمد طلعت علي مساعدة الاخ بكلمة السر
> والاسطوانة الثالثة في مجال الدوائر الهيدروليكية تجدونها علي الرابط التالي :
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51766


*******************************************************************************
عفوا يا أخى​


----------



## eng.zaghoo (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## eng.zaghoo (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرأ يا اخى ونتمنى المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## طالب رضى الله (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرأ جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## غريم الريم (28 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## kimo4u2000 (28 أبريل 2007)

العفو اخواني وشكرا لكم علي ردودكم الطيبة و اتمني ان تستفيدوا بها


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أبريل 2007)

وللمره الثانيه اشكرك 
بصراحه سهوله فى التحميل وروابط ممتازه وفليم جيد جدا ومفعم ب الشرح الوافى بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك مشكور اخى كيمو فليس غريب على اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## عبد الله بدير (28 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر وجارى التحميل


----------



## deghidy (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وانا متخصص في التركيبات الميكانيكية


----------



## ehab saad (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الanimation


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في حساب حسناتك 
العلم ضاله المومن .


----------



## Brave Heart (29 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك على ها المجهود الطيب
و اله ماقرت 
وإلى المزيد من التقدم


----------



## محمد مأمون (29 أبريل 2007)

الملف كل ما أجى أنزله بيعمل complete عند 1.6 ميجا مش عارف ليه


----------



## An'nas (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي محمد
You could malk download by download accelerator 
It will be better
واحلي مافي الاسطوانه ان النطق فيها بريطاني
وجزي الله الاخوه كل خير


----------



## E/nouman (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي المهندس


----------



## kimo4u2000 (1 مايو 2007)

الف شكر يا جماعة ونورتم الموضوع ومتنسونيش من دعائكم


----------



## خبير.ص (1 مايو 2007)

thanks ,merci


----------



## e.amen (1 مايو 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مهندس آل برغش (2 مايو 2007)

عاشت ايدك ابو كمال... التحميل جاري الان على اللنك الاول...


----------



## سفر (2 مايو 2007)

الموقع ما فتح معاي .....هل هناك مشكلة فيه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م محمد توفيق (2 مايو 2007)

متشكر جدا يا كيمو وربنا يباركلك وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kimo4u2000 (2 مايو 2007)

الموقعين شغالين اخي حاول مرة تانية

والعفو يا جماعة ونورتم الموضوع


----------



## 3abdalla (3 مايو 2007)

مش عارف أؤل أة بارك الله في عملك


----------



## 3abdalla (3 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز الباسورد لاتعمل جيد يتم ادخالها وهي , وتعمل ثم ينقطعwww.fokakmeny.com


----------



## kimo4u2000 (3 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم الباسورد تعمل جيدا ومجربة حاول مرة اخري


----------



## خالد وهبي (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا هندسه على المجهود في الحقيقه تشكر عليه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kimo4u2000 (4 مايو 2007)

العفو اخي خالد واتمني انك تستفاد بما فيها من علم


----------



## المصرى30 (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم على هذه الاسطوانه

تحياتى وتقديرى.تقبل مرورى


----------



## ابن بيروت (5 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم

الله يعطيك العافية ، تم تحيل الملف بنجاح ، وتم فتحه ، ولكن هناك اكتر من 40 errors 
لذا لم يعمل عندي ما الحل ؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو المساعدة ...


----------



## ابن بيروت (5 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم ... يعطيك الف عافية 

تم تحميل البرنامج من الموقع بنجاح ... تم فتح الملف وفقاً ل password 

لكن واجهت مشكلة أن هناك حوالي ( 44 errors ) مما يعني عدم تشيغله ويقول لي ( wrong password to each error )

ما الحل إذا سمحتم .......؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الميكانيكا (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا اطلب مساعدة كيف استطيع ان احمل اي ملف بطرقة rapidshare


----------



## قصي عبد الاله (10 مايو 2007)

بارك الله بك


----------



## islam2a (10 مايو 2007)

الانيماشن رائع جدا جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## kimo4u2000 (11 مايو 2007)

العفو أخواني الكرام وشكرا لكم علي الردود الطيبة ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## ابن بيروت (12 مايو 2007)

ابن بيروت قال:


> اخي الكريم ... يعطيك الف عافية
> 
> تم تحميل البرنامج من الموقع بنجاح ... تم فتح الملف وفقاً ل password
> 
> ...




أخي الكريم لم يرد على سؤالي أي شخص حتى الآن :4:


----------



## ابن بيروت (12 مايو 2007)

أخي الكريم هذا الذي يظهر عندي ، وكما ذكرت أنا أقوم بإدخال الباسوورد بطريقة صحيحة .... ما العمل إذا سمحت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## kimo4u2000 (12 مايو 2007)

المشكلة بسيطة انك تقول بأدخال كلمة السر غلط ادخلها صحيحة كما مكتوبة بدون مسافات اضافية ويفضل ان تعملها نسخ ولصق في البرنامج وسيعمل معك و اذا لم تعمل حاول تحميل الملف مرة أخري ممكن ان يكون حصل خطأ أثناء التحميل


----------



## adel-41 (12 مايو 2007)

Thanks Alot In Deed Kimo God Bless You


----------



## ابن بيروت (13 مايو 2007)

طب عملت Extract ونزل بدون برنامج تحميل 
في برنامج عن طريق الدوز
بيطلب اسم Drive الموجود فيه ال سي دي عطيته
بيطلب اسم Drive اللي حيعمل Extract تاني عليه وعطيته
طلب اسم المجلد اللي حيحط الملفات فيه وعطيته

بتطلع شاشة فيها 18 خيار
في ملف المساعدة Help مشيت حسب ماهو طالب بس ما فتح البرنامج
هل المطلوب يكون عندي ++c ؟
لو سمحت بس علمني كيف أنزله
لأن الشغل شايفو كله عال دوز

ولك تحياتي


----------



## kimo4u2000 (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك علي الرد أخي عادل
=========================
أخ ابن بيروت لا تشغل الاسطوانة من ملف Setup
شغلها من هذا الملف WIN95.EXE
وستعمل معك بأذن الله


----------



## هيثم حلمى (14 مايو 2007)

يا جماعة اللى متضايق من موقع الرفع rapidshare 
يمكن ان يستخدم 

www.mihd.net


----------



## ابن بيروت (14 مايو 2007)

والله يا اخي الكريم 
بعرف عزبتك معي ، بس لم يشتغل ابدا .... مع اني نزلته كامل للمرة الثانية والباسوورد copy&paste

وهو مهم بالنسبة لي .... :80: 

عموما شكراً .... وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## طالب ازهرى (15 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم 
بس على فكره انا مش مهندس 
بس بحب الهندسه قوى 
شكرا


----------



## ENGMIKEY (15 مايو 2007)

thx ya gamel


----------



## العزيز بالله (15 مايو 2007)

قليلة هي المشاركات النافعة، وهذه أحدهم.


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (16 مايو 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس والله الواحد من غير مشاركاتكم دى كان هنكون ولا حاجه متشكرين


----------



## kimo4u2000 (16 مايو 2007)

الله يكرمكم يا جماعة علي الردود الجميلة التي تشجعني دائما علي المشاركة بما ينفع ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## شكشكة (16 مايو 2007)

والله مشكور يا باشا وانشاء الله يعطيك على قد نيتك


----------



## adham fahad (18 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
تم تحميل الملفات ولكن المشكلة لا اعرف كيفية تشغيلها مع العلم تم استخدام الباسوورد لفتحها ارجو المساعدة جزاكم الله خيرا
الله خيرا:81: :81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## Eng.wahab (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شباب الموضوع ممتاز جدا بس انا عندي مشكلة في رابد شير بعد ما فتح الصفحة الاولى يوجد في خانة التحميل عمودين اولهم مجانا والثاني عن طريق اشتراك ومقدر انزل الملف ارجو من اي واحد يساعدني وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
الاخ kmo4u2000 مشكور على الموضوع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kimo4u2000 (19 مايو 2007)

أخي adham fahad لم أفهم سؤالك جيدا هل تم فك الضغط عن الملف لكنك لا تعرف كيف تشغلها اذا كانت هذة هي المشكلة فالتشغيل من ملف WIN95.EXE

=====================================================

أخي Eng.wahab يمكنك استخدام رابط موقع MIhd

http://mihd.net/ew43if

فهو اسهل بعد الضغط علي Request Download Link
سيظهر لك الرابط علي اقصي يمين الصفحة تحت كلمة download file


----------



## ابو عيسى المصرى (21 مايو 2007)

بحاول التحميل الان وشكرا على الجهد المبذول


----------



## khaled_81 (21 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## kimo4u2000 (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## bechaar (23 مايو 2007)

جا زاك الله كل خير يا كيمو جا ري التحميل


----------



## M U S L E M (24 مايو 2007)

شكراً على الانميشن. ربنا يحفظك من كل شرا.


----------



## محمد أبوالسعود (24 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد أبوالسعود (24 مايو 2007)

الموضوع رائع جدا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## amin22 (26 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## kimo4u2000 (26 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير أخواني علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## Mech_usama (26 مايو 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you for this programe its really usefull


----------



## محمد عادل رزق (27 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و عمل متميز - جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sami ab (27 مايو 2007)

اريد موضوع عن قابيلية التشغيل للمعادن باضافة العناصر السبائيكية


----------



## كرار العراقي (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخ كيمو الموقع جدا مميز ...


----------



## kimo4u2000 (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم علي الرد اخواني الكرام
===========================
اخ sami ab للأسف لا يوجد لدي معرفة بما تطلب ارجو ان يتمكن احد الاعضاء من مساعدتك فيما تريد


----------



## moh.daowod (30 مايو 2007)

ألف شكر جاري التحميل


----------



## الصقر العربى محمد (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير مع اطيب تمنياتى بتوفيق


----------



## مهندس العز (1 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا أخي


----------



## hilmy (4 يونيو 2007)

thank kimo


----------



## meshomat (5 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على الموضوع جار التحميل


----------



## أبن سينا (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدا أخى


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا حبيب قلبى وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kimo4u2000 (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم علي الدعوات والردود الطيبة


----------



## شاخوان محمد (8 يونيو 2007)

شكرا كيمو على هذا الموضوع


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

شـكراً جـزيـلا الله يوفـقـك


----------



## hasanat (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## عبدالناصر10 (10 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## القيروان (11 يونيو 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## ناظم الصريفي (11 يونيو 2007)

انها الصدقه الجاريه 
وفقك الله في دنياك واخرتك وحشرك الله مع الصالحين


----------



## amr_said53 (11 يونيو 2007)

I Don't Know How To Thank You


----------



## amr_said53 (11 يونيو 2007)

tell me how to setup this progrm


----------



## amr_said53 (11 يونيو 2007)

there are to many choices in the ms dos pallet


----------



## amr_said53 (11 يونيو 2007)

hey kimo please contact me with the setup details


----------



## ahmed 3x (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك kimo4u2000 وجزاك الله كل خير ....جارى التحميل


----------



## bechaar (13 يونيو 2007)

جزيت خيرا .. جاري التحميل


----------



## محفوظ (14 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدا على العمل النييل


----------



## kimo4u2000 (18 يونيو 2007)

اخي عمر التشغيل من ملف Win95.exe وبدون تثبيت للبرنامج 

وشكرا لكم اخواني علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## ibrahim1hj (18 يونيو 2007)

Thanks alot Mr Kimo , downloading is going on 
Eng Ibrahim


----------



## باسم مدحت (18 يونيو 2007)

thnx ya man


----------



## كاظم عسكر (21 يونيو 2007)

جهود قيمة لك كل الشكر عليها ------------ لم استطع تحميلها لضعف النت عندي وساحاول مرة اخرى انشاء الله


----------



## senuors (21 يونيو 2007)

*مشكور*

مشكور
جزاك الله خيرا
جارى التحميل...:81: :81: :81:


----------



## asomi (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا باش


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (21 يونيو 2007)

العرندس جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر...............


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (21 يونيو 2007)

نرجو تزويدنا عن تصميم شبكة اطفاء الحريق والأجهزة المستخدمة لهذا الأمر


----------



## ahmad01 (22 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك فيكم ......


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (23 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 

موقع التنزيل جميل وجاري التحميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (24 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك
الاسطوانة مهمة جدا


----------



## nabuhajar (24 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للأخ Kimo4u2000 على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## عبد المنجى (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير ساعدونى على تحميل هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (25 يونيو 2007)

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed 3x (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك اخى عمل اكثر من رائع...جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## the lord (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## مدير الانتاج (26 يونيو 2007)

ألسلام عليكم ياخيرة المجتمع
انا عملت انزال للبرنامج وعند محاولتي فتح الملف ،تاتي رسالة مطالبة الباسورد للملف المضغوط.
الرجاء المساعدة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مؤنس (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لانى عندي تدريب في شركة كوماتسو الأسبوع القادم ان شاء الله


----------



## مدير الانتاج (28 يونيو 2007)

مدير الانتاج قال:


> ألسلام عليكم ياخيرة المجتمع
> انا عملت انزال للبرنامج وعند محاولتي فتح الملف ،تاتي رسالة مطالبة الباسورد للملف المضغوط.
> الرجاء المساعدة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
:5: :81: :31: Please help as soon as possible.
thanks


----------



## بليه الميكانيكى (28 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخى الغالى بس عندى مشكله فى حفار كوماتسو pc400lcانو حركاته بطيئه فى دورات الهيدروليك فى الرفع و لم الوصله وفى الماشى مع انه كان فيه عيب الاسبول الى فى الكنترول فيه نسبه رايش وعملته اريد حل بسرعه رجاءء


----------



## احمد مؤنس (29 يونيو 2007)

رمزالباسورد ربنا يكرمك


----------



## kimo4u2000 (29 يونيو 2007)

كلمة السر مكتوبة في اول صفحة وهي :
www.fokakmeny.com

ارجو ان تنتفعوا بهم ولا تنسوني من دعائكم


----------



## eng_hazem123 (29 يونيو 2007)

*جزيت الف الف الف خير
و بارك الله فيك

جاري التحميل*


----------



## Muharib (1 يوليو 2007)

جهد مميز:15: 
مشكور


----------



## عديل1 (2 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (4 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير الجزاء جمال ضياء النافع


----------



## عاطف عياد (4 يوليو 2007)

اللة ينور كيمو لو عندك حاجات عن السيارات يبقى شكرا جدا


----------



## CINengineer (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يا كوكو على المشاركه الرائعه......


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (5 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم،،، و ألف شكر على البرنامج الرائع،، لكني ما عرفت إزاي أعمل له Down Load !!

أأرجو المساعدة ..... و جزيتم خيراً.


----------



## هيثم حلمى (5 يوليو 2007)

لتحميل البرنامج :
بعدما تضغط على رابط التحميل سيفتح موقع mihd
و فيها فى اعلى يسار الصفحة request download link
ثم ننتظر ثانيتين او ثلاث 
ثم نضغط على download file 
فى اعلى يمين الصفحة
.......................


----------



## اسو عباس (6 يوليو 2007)

بماذا تنصحوني وانا اعمل خارج تخصصي كميكانيكي


----------



## محمد عمر (6 يوليو 2007)

*ملف أنيميشن هيدروليك*

شكرا على هذا المل القيم ولكن كلمة المرور غير فعالة، ما هي المشكلة؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عمر (6 يوليو 2007)

*ملف أنيميشن هيدروليك*

شكرا على هذا الملف القيم ولكن كلمة المرور غير فعالة، ما هي المشكلة؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عمر (6 يوليو 2007)

*انيميشن هيدروليك*

قمت بتنزيل الملف ولكن ما هو البرنامج الذي يفتحه


----------



## كريم الهواري (7 يوليو 2007)

الف مليووووووووووووووون شكرااااا


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

انتظر منك الكثير


----------



## هيثم حلمى (7 يوليو 2007)

يا جملعة أضيفوا w
قبل بداية كلمة المرور


----------



## kondor (8 يوليو 2007)

مشششششششششششششششكور اخ كيمووووووووووووو


----------



## silisee_mech (9 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله بيك ومشكور اخي ع الموضوغ


----------



## محمد عمر (10 يوليو 2007)

اخ كيمو شو بالنسبة لكلمة سر فتح الملف ليش مش فعالة بالنسبة للموقع الأول


----------



## محمد عمر (10 يوليو 2007)

تم التحميل ولكن عند عملية Setup يفتح نافذة MS-Dos وفيها الكثير من الخيارات ما أفعل


----------



## احمد باشا عز (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل 

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (14 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخى


----------



## eng_ahmade (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مداوي1 (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


شكرا لك على هل الموضوع والجهد الممتاز


----------



## احمد عبدالقادر بدر (16 يوليو 2007)

i donot know who to thank you .............good work man to glory


----------



## عماد بن عبدالعظيم (16 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engamr (16 يوليو 2007)

تسلم ايدك ياباشا...........................جارى التحميل


----------



## minajim (17 يوليو 2007)

thanx alot thats great


----------



## bahaa1512 (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السيد صالح (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
معلش انا مش عارف انزل الاسطوانة ياريت تقولى خطوات التنزيل
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السيد صالح (20 يوليو 2007)

*استفسار*

معلش انا مش عارف انزل الاسطوانة ياريت تقولى خطوات التنزيل
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف عياد (22 يوليو 2007)

اتمنى من اللة ان يبارك للجميع فى جميع الاعمال ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## عبد الله بدير (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وجارى التحميل


----------



## mostafa_jax (25 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر يا زعيم
:20:


----------



## amr assem (25 يوليو 2007)

thanks kimo :31:


----------



## أحمد رأفت (25 يوليو 2007)

الف شــــــــكر


----------



## net_engin (27 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوكم .... مهندس / محمد عبد الوهاب حبيب 
اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي وارجو من الله ان افيد واستفيد وشكرا كثيرا لاخانا من احضر هذا الانيميشن الرائع
مهندس قوي ميكانيكية اعمل في مجال تصميم الماكينات وعندي معلومات مفيدة ارجو ان يرزقني الله الوقت والتوفيق كي اقولها ...... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## net_engin (27 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوكم .... مهندس / محمد عبد الوهاب حبيب 
اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي وارجو من الله ان افيد واستفيد 
مهندس قوي ميكانيكية اعمل في مجال تصميم الماكينات وعندي معلومات مفيدة ارجو ان يرزقني الله الوقت والتوفيق كي اقولها ...... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع و نرجوا المذيد


----------



## wfayez (29 يوليو 2007)

شكراً على هذا المحتوى الجيد


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 يوليو 2007)

*متشكرين*

الــــــــــــــ:1: ف شكر​


----------



## م/هيما (30 يوليو 2007)

ألف شكر يا غالى


----------



## HARBAN (30 يوليو 2007)

*كيفية التنزيل*

أرجو الإفادة عن كيفية تنزيل هذه الأسطوانة .

ودمتم ،،،


----------



## gearbox (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## mokhtar (3 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## م. سامر هاني (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## zahirorr (4 أغسطس 2007)

ياجماعة أنا نزلت الملف بس ماعرفت اعمل تنصيب ,ممكن حدا يساعدني؟ سلامي للجميع


----------



## hbalkhair (7 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف ألف شكر على الرابط.


----------



## مورتي (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجعلكم سراجا ونبراسا يضيء لنا هذا المنتدي 
العامر بكم دوما


----------



## mu86 (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mu86 (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور يا ورد


----------



## kimo4u2000 (28 أغسطس 2007)

العفو أحبائي الكرام وشكرا علي الردود


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ميدوأحمد (29 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم ايدك يا كيمو وجارى التحميل :55:


----------



## wfayez (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً,,, جارى التحميل


----------



## wfayez (8 سبتمبر 2007)

تم التحميل بالفعل و المحتوى رائع


----------



## طارق رجب سيد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

:63: شكرا ليك يا غالى انا عضو جديد واتمنا اشركم ديما بس يا ريت لو حد عنده اى كليب تصويرى لتركيب قطع غير معدات لشركة اسمنت مش يبخل عليا بيها او الجديد فى الهيدوريلك مع الشرح:77:


----------



## احمد محمدىمحمد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيت خيرا .. جاري التحمي


----------



## احمد سمير توفيق (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على الاسطوانة الجميلة دية وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mori22 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

انت جامد جدا الف شكر


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

100%
مية مية:15:


----------



## m_elkhteeb (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى الكريم العرندس 
ممكن تساعدنى انزل الملف ده 
انا حاولت ومعرفتش اللنك مش اكتف 
وماعنديش برنامج رابيد شير


----------



## محمد صفا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

انا ان شاء الله معايا 3 اسطوانات من كوماتسو وجارى الرفع ان شاء الله فى خلال يوم هتكون مرفوعه


----------



## اسو عباس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

محمد صفا قال:


> انا ان شاء الله معايا 3 اسطوانات من كوماتسو وجارى الرفع ان شاء الله فى خلال يوم هتكون مرفوعه


الأخ العزيز محمد صفا : رجاء شاكرين لك مقدماً
:77: :33:


----------



## deghidy (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## deghidy (20 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم ايدك يا باش مهندس


----------



## راكول (20 أكتوبر 2007)

oh its beautifull!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks a lot


----------



## msamy85 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

thx soo much


----------



## kmbs (24 أكتوبر 2007)

merciiiiii for u 
we want alot


----------



## صابر هندسة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا جميل


----------



## صابر هندسة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

خلص تم تحميل الملف تسللم يا كيمو بس فين الباسو رد:12:يا فنان


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

صابر هندسة قال:


> خلص تم تحميل الملف تسللم يا كيمو بس فين الباسو رد:12:يا فنان


إلى الأخ العزيز الصابر :
الباسورد موجودة في اول صفحة وهي : www.fokakmeny.com
أعمل لها كوبي وباست وكله حيبقى تمام التمام .


----------



## العندليب المصرى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
جارى التحميل


----------



## منير حمدي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور يا هندسة و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فرح ال (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شيئ رائع وبارك الله فيك يا عزيزي


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا
نرجو توضيح خطوات التحميل بالتفصيل
وشكرا


----------



## م. سمير عبد السلام (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 

تم التحميل والاسطوانة تعمل جيدا

تحيتى لك


----------



## eng_alanbary (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزيت خيرا .. تم 
التحميل


----------



## eng_alanbary (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزيت خيرا .. تم التحميل


----------



## eng_alanbary (2 نوفمبر 2007)

تم التحميل 
شكرا


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (8 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم ونفع بكم


----------



## Ahmed Tolan (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضوع ده مهم جدا بالنسبه لي جزاك الله خيرا و تسلم يا باشا


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير واحسن اليك ولوالديك 
جارى التحميل


----------



## casper_13_96 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sufyani (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## sufyani (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## tamereng78 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

والله تسلم إيدك يا أخى الكريم


----------



## م/محمد محرم (24 نوفمبر 2007)

عمل رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## lonly101 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... عندي مشكلة مع كلمة السر يا هندسة طلهت عندي الرسالة wrong password يا ريت تشوفلي حل


----------



## أحمد رأفت (18 ديسمبر 2007)

لآا أستطيع ان اقول لك غير ألف شكر
 وجزاك اللة الف خير
 وبالتوفيق


----------



## alaasur (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم المباركة .......


----------



## alaasur (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم المباركة .......


----------



## كيمو علي (19 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا سيد كيمو لك كل الشكر من كيمو
:13:


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssssssss a lot


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks a lots


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــرا اخي على الاضافه القيمه


----------



## احمد_هندسة (2 يناير 2008)

thank u my friend.
great


----------



## احمد عامل هزاع (2 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (5 يناير 2008)

العفو اخواني الكرام وشكرا لكم علي الردود الطيبة واعتذر علي انقطاعي عن الموقع الفترة السابقة لانشغالي في العمل


----------



## هدى محمد أحمد (5 يناير 2008)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## ngs_t (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذه المواضيع الجميلة


----------



## بحار العلم (10 يناير 2008)

اشطة عليك مستنى المزيد
بالمناسبة يا ريت ما تغلاش مع السنة الجديدة احسن الاسعا فى مصر بقت ولعة


----------



## بحار العلم (10 يناير 2008)

اشطة عليك مستنى المزيد
بالمناسبة يا ريت ما تغلاش مع السنة الجديدة احسن الاسعار فى مصر بقت ولعة


----------



## eslam5amis (16 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طموحي (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مطران الكينج (21 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدباشابشير (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا جداةىىلاالالبيغقبق5


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (23 يناير 2008)

*شكررا*

جاري التحميل


----------



## عماد رمزى (23 يناير 2008)

مرسى شكرا واى يا بش معندس


----------



## yas_bas (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا باشامهندس على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## شامل منصور (24 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخي و جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الابداع


----------



## yousif950 (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملك (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا اخى بس عند فتح الملف يطلب pass word


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2008)




----------



## volda (9 فبراير 2008)

والله اكثر من رائع 
بارك الله لك يا اخي
ولا تعرف كم هي مفيده بالنسبه لي


----------



## الهـــزبـر (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمران احمد (10 فبراير 2008)

على فكرة انت هايل وشكرا على الملف وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. سيزور (10 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. سيزور (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووور

بس ياليت توضح كيفية تشغيلها أو تنصيبها

ولك مني جزيل الشكر وخالص الدعاء


----------



## سمسموني (11 فبراير 2008)

والله انتي ههههههههههههايل وشغلك تحفه:34:


----------



## سايحيوسف (11 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## younes_xx (25 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك


----------



## qassam2004 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رجاءا يا أخ kimo4u2000*

الى الأخ kimo4u2000 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
أنا أخوك من الاردن أعمل في كوماتسو الاردن 
ولكن مثل هذه الاقراص التي وضعتها لا تتوفر لدينا فاذا كان ليك أقراص أخرى فأرجو منك ان تزودني بها 
مع وافر دعائي لك ان شاء الله 
بوركت يا :55: :55: أخ kimo4u2000


----------



## م تامر العجمى (29 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذة الاسطوانة


----------



## البرنس المصرى (16 أبريل 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الهويه (17 أبريل 2008)

ألف شكر يا كيمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## سنوفة (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (21 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Syrian VIP (21 أبريل 2008)

تفضلو اخوتي الكرام , هذا تفريغ لمحتوى الدوره الأنيميشن ولمعرفتي بمدى صعوبة التنزيل والباسوورد وغيره على الكثير , بالإضافه الى سهولة القراءه من ملف ورق وذلك عند طباعتها





http://www.a.7m7.org/view.php?file=73fb9bf792

شكرا لكم
في اي بي


----------



## H.S (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خييير


----------



## smart brain (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا العرض المفيد بإذن الله


----------



## ashraf_oricat91 (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تامر ذكى (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا كيموووو


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله في وقتك 
جاري التحميل


----------



## وائل عبده (28 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## engdarsh (31 مايو 2008)

fanatstic
thanks alot for your efforts


----------



## eslam_wahba (10 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف المستقبل (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل مشششششششششششششكككككككككووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## فرج فركاش (31 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Elbolkinie (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/محمدحماد (7 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراَ جارى التحميل


----------



## جاد العليمى (28 أغسطس 2008)

بارك اللة فيك الانيماشن فوق الوصف


----------



## moustafa afify (30 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم ياجميل على المعلومات القيمة دى وربنا يزيدك


----------



## هشام عبدالله سيد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م زياد حسن (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الفاضل و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرالحامد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرحبا*

يليت تساعدون في طريقه تنصيب الس دي.....يطلع لي صفحة Dosوبعدها ما اعرف شو اسوي.........ارجو المساعده يا اخوان


----------



## حسن سليمان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك ويعطيك العافيه ويجزيك خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## أيمن محمد تميم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا أخي جاري التحميل


----------



## Gear (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سوزان الشفيع (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جداعلى هذا البرنامج لكني لم أستطيع فتحه


----------



## alyaf3i (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elhamd (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*cairo*

شكراً يا كيمو وأرجو التواصل لو إحتجت أى إستفسار فى مجال هندسة الهيدروليك


----------



## kamel kam (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mercccccccccccccci


----------



## عبد الكافي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## superstar_egy7 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل


----------



## حمادة محمود (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يابشمهندس على هذة الشرح الرائع


----------



## عليما (29 نوفمبر 2008)

shokorannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## defo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر ياباشا
ومستنيين منك احسن من كدة


----------



## عمووور المصري (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه 
ومشكور على المجهود ده


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز جزاك اللة خير


----------



## ra_rahman (20 ديسمبر 2008)

Thnax Ya Man


----------



## selehdar (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر وربنا يكرمك


----------



## f.alamoudi (11 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدعمار (13 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## ايمن الكبره (15 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## shaheen83 (15 يناير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hanymahmoud (16 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (16 يناير 2009)

thanks a lot eng kimo


----------



## عمرو صبرى شحاتة (19 يناير 2009)

جججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججزاك الله خيرا


----------



## s.f.m (23 يناير 2009)

والله احنا نشكر ربنا انه رزقنا بناس يفيدونا بدون اى مصالح شخصية مثلك ياباشمهندس وربنا يزيدك علم ومنفعة للاسلام والمسلمين وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وجزيت الجنة


----------



## khdkhaled (27 يناير 2009)

تحياتي كيمو و اجزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## khdkhaled (27 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جيعا و شكرا يا كيمو


----------



## موائع (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااا...أخى الكريم :20:


----------



## هشام المنسي (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي..


----------



## khdkhaled (9 فبراير 2009)

jazzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaak allah kher


----------



## dedly_tiger (10 فبراير 2009)

انت فعلا تشكر علي المجهود الرائع ده بس انا نزلت البرنامج و عندي مشكلة هي غالبا ف الباسوورد ياتري المشكلة دي تتحل ازاي؟


----------



## HANY2200 (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ياخى والله انت فعلا تعمل لوجه الله


----------



## أمير صبحي (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخويا كيمو................................
...................................................................جزاك الله خيرا..........


----------



## hayderrekan (27 فبراير 2009)

عاشت الايادي ياأبطال


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ومعذرة للتاخير


----------



## elbabli (16 مارس 2009)

انا حملت الاسطوانه لما اشغل hydra.icoاي برنامج بتشتغل به الاسطوانه افيدوني


----------



## A_ALM (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى كيمو الموضوع رائع والمشاركه طيبه


----------



## محمد على الراعى (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المش مهندس خالد (14 مايو 2009)

الف شكر يا معلم المش مهندس خالد


----------



## hanyhaty (10 أغسطس 2009)

Thanx alot 
very imp


----------



## temo10150 (13 أغسطس 2009)

برنامج رائع وتسلم ايدك


----------



## hany asker (13 أغسطس 2009)

el link tmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير , اكثر من رائع والله


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير , اكثر من رائع والله*​


----------



## محمود222 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزااااااااك اللــــه خيــرا 
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## فااااااااااااتح (28 سبتمبر 2009)

thenksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss bon couraj grasiaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ghost012 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## jouini87 (16 يناير 2010)

*مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك*


----------



## alaa.shrabi (24 أبريل 2010)

*gtfhgfh*

hfh ghgfh hfgh dfgsdff rttretre tr


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (24 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزاك خير يا أخي الكريم .. و جاري تحميل الملف .. ما شاء الله تبارك الله من الصور بين إنه ملف متميز 

بارك الله فيك .. ورحم الله والديك


----------



## غالي الشيرازي (25 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا*

:75::75:جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qsrawi71 (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ودائما كما عهدناك.......متألق


----------



## عليما (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## ابوجليبيب (20 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## برهم السيد (21 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## mahmoud younis (24 مايو 2010)

جاااااااااااااااااارى التحميل 
ربنا يخليك ياباشا


----------



## qsrawi71 (24 مايو 2010)

Thanks boss


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## Ana HeeMa (16 يوليو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxx kimoOOooOOooooo


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.ammh (5 أكتوبر 2010)

حبيبى يا حج
ومشكور الف شكر يا معلم 
والله ان شاء يفيدنى ويفيد الكل 
ومن قدم شىء بيداه التقاه وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير والثواب 
اشطه عليك بيس


----------



## احمد نميرى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

_مشكور جدا يا كيمو انا كنت بفتش علي حاجة زي دي مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور_


----------



## DAEA (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng. Magdi (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## م احمد خلف (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## القهاوى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أصدق أحساس (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شادي كركبا (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا الرابط


----------



## م/ أبوالعيون (4 يناير 2011)

a friend indeed is a friend in need


----------



## midouu84 (9 مارس 2011)

*مشكور اخي*


----------



## Horse Less Knight (9 مارس 2011)

ربنا يجلعه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## maaji (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maaji (10 مارس 2011)

*شكرك اخي ى تحياتي لكل المهندسين .
شكرا*


----------



## محمد صالح عيد (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطيار الاول (11 مارس 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## h_assani (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو مدنى (24 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## zain125 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## am2mels (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا على المجهود والافادة*​


----------



## هلام الغرب (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود صدقة جارية


----------



## eng-moh06 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ماقدمت في ميزان حسناتك,,,​


----------



## diabalziab (17 ديسمبر 2011)

shokran


----------



## donlacosta (5 يناير 2012)

a


----------



## donlacosta (5 يناير 2012)

a good job tnks a lot my brother


----------



## aboodromanista (12 يناير 2012)

grazie


----------



## المهندس محمد الهند (18 يناير 2012)

مشكورين يا اخوة


----------



## العراق نيو 2 (18 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العراق نيو 2 (18 يناير 2012)

قيم مشكووووووووور


----------



## العراق نيو 2 (18 يناير 2012)

اتمنى المزيييييييييييييييد ...


----------



## ميجو م (19 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااا اخى صحيح انا مش فاهم منها اى حاجه 
بس​ شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا برده


----------



## صابر هندسة (2 مارس 2012)

اشكرك يا اخى على اللينك وجارى التحميل ويا ريت لو عندك حاجة ب اللغة العربية ل دوائر الهواء اكون مشكور ليك كتير


----------



## صابر هندسة (2 مارس 2012)

:12:اشكرك يا اخى على اللينك وجارى التحميل ويا ريت لو عندك حاجة ب اللغة العربية ل دوائر الهواء اكون مشكور ليك كتير


----------



## olivertwist (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedghanem (12 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.haytham245 (7 مايو 2012)

thx alot


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (6 فبراير 2013)

الروابط لاتعمل حتى الرابيدشير أرجو تحديث الروابط


----------



## ولد الاحساء (14 يوليو 2013)

لو سمحت عوز رابط تاني الروابط الموجوده غير شغالة


----------



## basher88 (5 مارس 2014)

أخي انا لا أستطيع تحميل هل ملف أرجو أن تخبرني الطريقة


----------



## عايد هربود (6 مارس 2014)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## مهندس تعز (25 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن ياجماعه تعيدو تحميل الانيماشين من جديد لانهم حذفوا الروابط الاوله للتحميل


----------



## romanaezz (22 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## hossmforeng (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## baboufatih (26 أكتوبر 2014)

معليش شباب ما راضية تنزل معاي


----------



## خالدناصر7 (7 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

